# 2021 TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 21 FT BAY BOAT IS ONE OF THE BEST RIDING BOATS AROUND DRY AND WILL RUN SHALLOW WITH THE TUNNEL DESIGN LOTS OF ROOM AND STORAGE HEAD CONSOLE, INSULATED BOXES POWERED WITH A F150LB MOTOR CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY LAST ONE IN STOCK $ 48,555.00












































[email protected]

WORK PHONE 361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN

*


----------

